# Struts



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

hey guys, 

I want to change my altima's struts and lower it also. When i change the struts, would i need mounts, etc. or anything else for the job? also, what do you recommend for parts?:idhitit: 

Thank you


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

Bumpstops and gaskets are two components that come to mind if you want to throw in new hardware. But it should be a straight swap of what you already have right onto the new assembly. I would recommend purchasing new spring seats and possibly new gaskets, but you can get away with not getting all new stuff.

What setup are you getting?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If you do go with springs and struts get them assembled by a pro or you could get hurt. I have seen many of a spring shoot accross the room accidently. Otherwise it's a straight foward job. Now if you wanna go with a full suspension upgrade, also get all new bushings for the stablizer bars and it'll feel like a new car and least with the handling


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

*thanks*

i was going to take it to a pro. i want to buy all the parts and have it ready. i was looking at tokico struts and eibach springs. what is the lowest i can drop the car with 17" rim and 215/40/17 tires? thanks


----------



## InLiNeFoUr (Feb 8, 2006)

I would recomend you go with tokico struts and a coilovers sleeve instead of springs, you'll get a more aggresive spring rate and you'll be able to lower your car more then you would wiht just simple lowering springs. Tokico blues and Ground control coilover sleeves are a good combo, if you want a cheaper set Dropzones aren't taht bad either and are at least 200 cheaper that the GC's. Or if you want to spend a little more you can get full coilovers from either D2 racing or K-sport but those run around $1200 for a set of 4 where as the sleeve and struts run like $600-800


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Stay away from Drop Zone anything....you dont want that nonsense on your car. Remember you get what you pay for, you wanna do it right? Do it right the first time. Hes right about D2, and the Ksport setups- total quality. A little cheaper route would definetly be the Tokico blues with ground controls. I think if you want the best or the closet possible in adjustability without spending a fortune on a full coilover setup- Ground Controls with KYB AGX dampers-height and damper adjustabilty- this setup has been proven time amd time again. Hope this helps


----------

